# What is this???



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Hi all, we just moved into a house, and of course I had to have a close look at the toilets 
On my inspection I saw this tube (1-1/4" from the back of the tank into ABS in the wall) and have never seen/heard of this before. Maybe it's a trap seal primer of some kind? There are no floor drains on this floor though, so I'm a bit confused. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

PS, the toilet is a "Western".


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Wtf....overflow? Lol


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Id be curious to find out what It really is. 

My guess is someone added some goofy attempt to control overflow.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Id be curious to find out what It really is.
> 
> My guess is someone added some goofy attempt to control overflow.


Yep. Looks like it attaches to some white plastic fitting on the inside of the tank.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

luv2plum said:


> Hi all, we just moved into a house, and of course I had to have a close look at the toilets
> On my inspection I saw this tube (1-1/4" from the back of the tank into ABS in the wall) and have never seen/heard of this before. Maybe it's a trap seal primer of some kind? There are no floor drains on this floor though, so I'm a bit confused. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


 I'm just going to be honest. I do not have a clue what is going on with that toilet. It looks like something that was 'rigged up' by someone. I have been plumbing for 17 years and have serviced and installed 1000's of WC's. So that's where we're at with this.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Dryer vent discharge?


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

I encountered something along those lines once in a rigged house and it was an over flow that went directly into the floor drain.. guy was too cheap to replace the fill valve and then another management company took over and we were called.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Toilet water recirc line it just takes the poo out and pumps the old water back in.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

What part of the globe did you find this? European innovation? Where does the flex drain go? 
Might be an early water saving invention... patent pending maybe?
I haven't seen this before but i have a couple guesses;

It could be a volume control device implemented to decrease water volume used per flush in an attempt to increase water usage efficiency

A Bowl priming device used to restore the water level in a toilet bowl

Or an additional overflow safety as said by others, but that seems unlikely since drilling a drain into porcelain is way harder than replacing the internal components .. 

Odour control device? I would really like to know now!


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

It looks like something manufactured into the toilet as opposed to something rigged up by someone, since the tank has an odd hump in the centre of the casting. This is in Ontario, Canada.thanks for the help!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

luv2plum said:


> It looks like something manufactured into the toilet as opposed to something rigged up by someone, since the tank has an odd hump in the centre of the casting. This is in Ontario, Canada.thanks for the help!


 it almost looks like there using the toilet as a lint trap!


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

*Ventex toilet*

Air exhaust fitting

No, really


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah its probably a vent system to reduce odours, special order stuff.

look up TBES toilet bowl exhaust systems


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree^^


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

SSP said:


> Yeah its probably a vent system to reduce odours, special order stuff. look up TBES toilet bowl exhaust systems


While I'm not familiar with TBES I would agree now that I've seen this other picture. With a vent tied into the bowl and your ass blocking off the air it would make sense that a vent would work.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Its the updated version of the behemoth American Standard Vent-away toilet. This seems much simpler and less expensive.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

luv2plum said:


> It looks like something manufactured into the toilet as opposed to something rigged up by someone, since the tank has an odd hump in the centre of the casting. This is in Ontario, Canada.thanks for the help!


WTF guys it looks just like a refill tube should and it goes just were it should picture on #11 Am I missing something? Years ago Crane had a china seat and a china refill in the tank. The flapper had a styrofoam insert in the rubber and the slot in the rubber fit on a post.

That thing in the back of the tank looks like a block of wood to keep the tank from moving back.

OK I looked at the first picture again .... Now I see what your talking about.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Take a pic of the front


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

It's leaking too. Just sayin ,,,,


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow!

Must be the new craze! Why have one overflow drain when you can have 2 for 10 times the price!
At least you can sleep good at night!

Thanks for the pic!:yes:


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

luv2plum said:


> PS, the toilet is a "Western".


PS, replace it


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

30 yrs in the trade, that's a first for me.....
Is it a Canadian thing?


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

That's a freckin thingy that goes into the freckin thingy and it fricks it self. Just sayin. #goldrush


----------

